# Sugarloaf - 5/2/2015



## LoafSkier19 (May 4, 2015)

Wow! What a day it was on Saturday! I was not even planning to ski over the past weekend, but once it was announced Skyline would operate for the weekend I changed my plans. I got to the mountain around 8:20 and it was already 50 degrees when I parked the car. The amount of snow still on the mountain is unbelievable. Pretty much everything accessible from Skyline was still open with plenty of snow. The trail of the day was Bubblecuffer without a doubt. There was more snow on it Saturday than some seasons during midwinter. I must have skied it at least 7 or 8 times. Runners up would definitely be Gondi Line and the #3Tbar line. I only planned to ski till 2:30ish but kept telling myself just one more run, just one more run, next thing I know it's 4:15 as I get on the Superquad for one last run. Couldn't have asked for a better day to end my "lift-serviced" skiing season at Sugarloaf.

 Kudos to Mtn. Ops. for running Skyline this weekend along with running the Superquad till 4:20. As a Sugarloaf regular, it was a much appreciated gesture after all the issues this season had. 

Pictures from Saturday:
The lower mountain has melted a lot, but everything above Peavy x-cut has great coverage










Narrow Guage




Skyline


----------



## LoafSkier19 (May 4, 2015)

Gondi Line









Winter's Way


----------



## LoafSkier19 (May 4, 2015)

Bubblecuffer


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2015)

Wow looking really good!


----------



## sbarracl (May 4, 2015)

Wow, lots of snow and those crowds look hellacious


----------



## Abubob (May 4, 2015)

Can't see... My eyes are welling up.


----------



## catsup948 (May 4, 2015)

Can't believe they are closed now with that much snow!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 4, 2015)

ridiculous


----------



## LoafSkier19 (May 5, 2015)

*Sugarloaf 5/5/2015*

Went back to Sugarloaf today for some hiking and bonus turns. While there is still a ton of snow there, it is melting quickly (I guess Monday reaching 80 degrees doesn't help with that). Got to the mountain just after noon and started hiking by 12:30. Had to bootpack up the first little pitch in front of SQ but was able to skin up from there. Hiked up Candyside and Kings Landing to the top of SQ and then Double Bitter to top of Skyline. There were three other skiers coming down that I saw on my way up but that was it. I decided to take Bubblecuffer just because of how good it was the other day and it didn't disappoint. I wanted to get another run in so stopped halfway down at Midstaion X-cut and crossed over to Ramdown and hiked back up. This time I took Gondi Line all the way down. The top half was outstanding. Nothing but untouched corn snow that you could just rip through the widely spaced moguls. By the time I reached the bottom I was toast, but it was certainly worth the effort.


----------



## catsup948 (May 5, 2015)

Are those mid 2000s K2 Public Enemies you're rocking?


----------



## LoafSkier19 (May 6, 2015)

Hell yeah!


----------



## maineskier69 (May 7, 2015)

Nice job!
I skied both Sat & Sun and without being redundant it was simply awesome.
You can see how fast the snow is going just in a couple of days by your pics.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catsup948 (May 8, 2015)

LoafSkier19 said:


> Hell yeah!



Awesome!  I have a pair which I tour on as well.  Great skis.


----------

